# ERROR message toshiba laptop



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have gotten a errror this file or folder cannot be opened because there is no program associated with it any ideas to fix this


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try reading this https://www.digitalcitizen.life/how-associate-file-type-or-protocol-program


----------



## bbfuzz575 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thank you for the kink used the info and we are back to normal again thaanks for the help


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad it helped.


----------

